# Memorial Weekend Dock Diving (Kelly/CavePaws...check this out)



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Took the pups to our friends cabin for some unofficial dock diving & swimming. This was Remi's first time up on a dock and much to my surprise it took very little coaxing to get him jumping. He actually followed the girls in the first time and jumped in after them. :biggrin: 

I have a new dock diving fool on my hands!! Can't wait to see what this boy can do....I think he will be rivaling his sisters easily!!! eace:

So, here are some pictures of the chaos! 


Remz gets a pep talk from momma! 









He learned very quickly...and has awesome form!









Learning from big sister Nallah how its done









Miss Nallah peeking...









Remz..









LOVE this shot....he's such a natual! 









continued below...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My gorgeous Brown









Morgan jumpin









Morgan trying Extreme Vertical


















Nallah jumpin









Remz flyin..


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Crazy boy..


















We put him in whoa (standing) at the end of the dock....he listens almost better than Nallah and for sure better than Morgan. He's chasing so well and has an insane amount of drive!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Whoa Remi..













































I'll let you all know how he does at his first event in two weeks! :becky:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pictures of the pups! Remi looks like he is going to be a jumping king. Can't wait to hear about his first event.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I LOVE these! Love them! LOVE them! 

How did you get started teaching them or does it come naturally?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I LOVE these! Love them! LOVE them!
> 
> How did you get started teaching them or does it come naturally?


Well it all starts with them loving the water + toy drive. All of my dogs love to swim, so then we just added in the toy and they turn into freaks on the dock. LOL A little obedience and perfecting my throwing has helped them achieve their personal bests. Remi will have his first official event (which will be into a pool) in two weeks. I"m really thinking he's going to pass the girls by the end of the summer who hold records of 22'2 (Nallah) and 19'4" (Morgan).

ETA: Most of it comes naturally to them....obviously the girls are retrievers so thats in their blood to retrieve out of the water, and Remi is just a freak about any toy and has so much drive that he shakes at the end of the dock in anticipation for me to call him down..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE that shot of Remi......LOL

they all are gorgeous and most definitely dock divin' kids.....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I really really love the shot of Remi at the bottom of your first post. It is such a cool pic. They all look so muscular and happy. I seriously can't wait to see how Remi progresses. He is such a muscle man!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just love those pics. That's great he's doing so good. Good luck in 2 weeks.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a good time you all where having! I can tell the dogs love doing dock diving and that they are naturals. Keep the pics. coming!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool pics!!! I love the Nallah peeking one :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVVE your pictures!!!! They all look like they are having SOOOO much fun!!!!:biggrin1: :becky:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

FREAKIN' AWESOME!! These pictures are way to cool. Glad to see he's performing well with it!  Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay to Remi! Great action shots!


----------

